# Top Ten UK Sellers?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

So which are the top ten sellers in the UK today in the following catagories?

Snakes, Lizards, Amphibians, Chelonia, Hots & Inverts.

Many Thanks

Rory


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

snakes the two top would be 
corn snake
royal python

lizard two top would be
bearded dragon
leopard gecko
not sure on the rest


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

does Rory not mean people who sell rather than the species?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Yeah l do mean the actual species A_G101. What are the top selling species in the UK from retail and private sellers [if there is a distinct difference between the two]. Top ten species per catagory would be ideal, but top five just as helpful.

Cheers
Rory


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

for snakes id personally say ; 

corn snake
royal python
bci
brb
burmese python
retic
cali king
crawl cay boa
yellow rat snake
milk snake

for lizards id say ;

beardy
leopard gecko
crested gecko
bosc monitor
chinese water dragon
yemen cham
collared lizard
gargoyle gecko
afican fat tails
green iggy

wouldnt know about the rest, theyre my opinions anyway


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Snakes(IMO):
Corns.
Royals.
Boas.
Rats.
Carpets.
Kings.
Hognoses.
Milks.
Bloods.
Garters.

Lizards(IMO):
Leos.
BD's.
Skinks.
Boscs.
CWD's.
Plateds.
Stenos.
Uros.
Tegus.
Collareds.

Amphibians:
Couldn't say.

Chelonia:
Couldn't say.

Hots:
Couldn't say.

Inverts(IMO):
Tarantulas.
Stick insects.
Centipedes.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi,
> 
> So which are the top ten sellers in the UK today in the following catagories?
> 
> ...


I can do top 5 as a retailer for me ... 

Snakes:
1. Corn Snakes in a variety of morphs.
2. Royal Pythons
3. Rainbow Boas (Brazilian & Columbian being the 2 most popular of those)
4. Dwarf Boa Constrictors (Localities)
5. Western Hognose

With the top 3 really making up 80% or so of snake purchases there.
However, I do not stock any of the "big ones" ie. anything bigger than a common boa which may affect my perceptions.

Lizards:
1. Bearded Dragons
2. Leopard Geckos
3. Yemen Chameleon
4. Chinese Water Dragons
5. Crested Geckos

Amphibians:
1. Green Tree Frogs
2. Fire Bellied Toads
3. Horned Frogs
4. Red Eyed Tree Frogs
5. White's Tree Frogs

Chelonia:
1. Horsefields Tortoise
2. Hermann's Tortoise

I mainly only stock those but I would expect Leopard Tortoises and Red and Yellow Foot Tortoises to feature if I did stock them but have not yet found reliable breeders.

Inverts:
1. Chile Rose Tarantula
2. Emperor Scorpion
3. Mexican Red Knee Tarantula
4. Salmon Pink Tarantula
5. Desert Hairy Scorpion

Don't do hots and have no idea what would feature in the top 5 there but I would think Gaboons would be near the top.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Ahhh i see my bad! 

I wouldnt have a clue about snakes beyond probably, 
1. Corns
2. Royals
3. Kingsnakes?

Lizard its got to be:
1. Leopard geckos
2. Bearded Dragons
3. Crested Geckos
4. Yemen Chameleon
5. Bosc monitor
6. Panther chameleon 
7. Water Dragons
8. Uromastix
9. Ackie
10. Fat tails


8.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

IMO

*Snakes* (in no particular order)

Corns
Cali king
Mexican black king
Royal python
Ratsnakes of the _obsoleta_ complex (sorry that doesn't narrow things down hugely but is better than just putting "ratsnakes" like some. A whole group of colubrids afterall are not a species LOL).
BCI
BCC
Western hognose
Burms
JCP

*Lizards*

Beardies
Leopard gecko's
Fat-tailed Gecko's
Cresties
Yemen chameleons
Collards
Bosc's monitor
Green Iggies
Frilled dragon
CWD


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Errr.........

Snakes
Corns
Royals
Boas (commons)
Boas (rainbows)
Milk/king snakes
Hoggies

Lizards
Leopard geckos
Bearded dragons
Water dragons
Yemen chameleons
Anoles


Chelonia
Hermans
Horsefields
Red foots

Spiders - not a clue!! Chile roses maybe?

Amphibs
Whites tree frogs
Fire belly toads
African clawed frogs

Hots
Not a clue again - maybe cobras?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Just guessing

Snakes
corns
royals
kings
BC ssp
?carpets


Lizards
bearded dragons
leopard geckos

Inverts
crix/mealworms :Na_Na_Na_Na:
chile rose
red knee
emperor scorpion
stick insects


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

id say 

snakes
cornsnakes
californian kingsnakes
american ratsnakes
royal pythons
western hognoses
boa constrictors
burmese pythons
sand boas/rosy boas
gartersnakes
carpet pythons

lizards
bearded dragons
leopard geckos
african fat tails
anoles
chinese waterdragons
crested geckos
skinks/longtailed lizards/agamas
yemen chameleons
boscs monitors
tokay geckos
stenodactylus

tortoises
hermanns tortoises
leopard tortoises
red footed tortoises
horsefeild tortoises
red eared terrapins

amphibians
whites tree frogs
horned frog
cane toad
usa green tree frogs
fire bellied toads
axylotls
clawed frogs

inverts
chilean rose
orange baboons
emperor scorpions
flat rock scorpions
colbalt blue spider
pink toed spider
indian stick insect
african green mantid
giant african land snail
fruit beetle
african giant millepedes

just a guess tbh


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pretty much the usual suspects!!!:whistling2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

as for the hots i think the list would be close to:

bothrietchis schlegelii
crotalus atrox
bitis arietans
bitis gabonica
akistrodon contortix
in no real order


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, i hear gaboon's and copperhead's tossed around a lot. so many would consider a copperhead a good snake for the new "hot's" keepers.

i like rhino vipers too! better than gaboons..... although, they are not really comparable. ....


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> i like rhino vipers too! better than gaboons..... although, they are not really comparable. ....


why aren't they comparable?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> why aren't they comparable?


 
apples and oranges....a rhino would make a P**S -POOR gabby!! and vice-versa. i just feel that way...like a garter is just as much a snake as a ratsnake. all are but a tiny peice of the mosaic......just the way my head works...


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Snakes 
Corns
Royals
Burms
Rainbow Boas
Dwarf Boas
BCI/BCC
Hoggy's
Kings
Milks
Garters

Don't have a clue with the any of the others!!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Right, so far the most popular species sold today to Reptile Keepers are:​
*Snakes:*

Corn Snakes
Royals
Boa Species
King Snakes
Milk Snakes
Hognoses

*Lizards*

Bearded Dragons
Leopard Geckos
Water Dragons
Chameleons
Anoles

*Chelonia*

Horsefields
Hermans
Red Eared Terrapins
Leopards
Redfoots

*Inverts*

Tarantulas
Scorpions
Stick Insects
Centipedes

*Amphibians*

White Tree Frogs
Fire Bellied Toads
Green Tree Frogs
Horned Toads
Red Eye Tree Frogs

*Hots*

Eyelash Vipers
Pit Vipers
Gaboon Viper
Puff Adder
Copperheads

Does this look about right?​
Cheers Rory​


​


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Right, so far the most popular species sold today to Reptile Keepers are:​
> 
> *Snakes:*​
> Corn Snakes
> ...


All apart from the hots: Western Diamondback Rattlesnake id put In first place as this is a common hot in most reptile shops now


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah i'd agree with WDB in 'hots'!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Right, so far the most popular species sold today to Reptile Keepers are:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​yeah pretty much but pit vipers includes copperheads, rattlers and eyelashes so is a bit generalistic


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Right, so far the most popular species sold today to Reptile Keepers are:​
> 
> *Snakes:*​
> Corn Snakes
> ...


* = I would argue with this. They are seasonal still. As such they belong in the "others" group with those animals that are popular when available but not allways available. I'd suggest that 80% of the snake market atleast is taken up with the other 5 listed. There is a HUGE gap between those listed and anything else. Also, you can't have "boa species" as an option, that's like saying lots of people buy "mammals" - it is just too broad a group to cover.

** = I would probably swap chameleons with the "throw away" gecko species - ie those that cost less than £15 - stuff like, palm geckos, golden geckos etc etc. Not many internet users buy those but gazillions of non users do.

*** = I think this is more based on assumptions as to the state of rescue homes. More popular are map turtles by FAR.

**** = There are very few hot dealers, the market simply can not sustain them here. As such there really is no answer that can compare to the scale of the answers provided above. There will be animals that stand out from the crowd but these will only be more popular by a few animals rather than thousands.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Snakes:​Corns​Royals​Carpets​Kings​Hognoses​
Lizards:​Iggys

BD's​Leos
​Skinks​Anoles (and other small sp's like the long tailed lizard)​Bosc Monitor​Yemen Cham​


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

have to say i agree with dan on this, i think that list is wrong, different reptiles are available at different times, as to hots again there isnt enough trade to allow anyone to just do that, also you have eyelashes as no 1 yet they are not that common, rattlesnakes for instance get bandied around far more


----------

